# Managed to get a ps4 yesterday, pure luck!!!



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

popped into town to put a cheque in the bank, then thought , best pop into game and see what the chances are of getting a ps4 before crimbo.

the queue was very long, so i walked to the front of the shop to browse at the new games and stuff, a helpful member of staff asked if he could help, he said not a chance of getting one before xmas as all the stock they have coming in is already preordered!!!!!! bugger i thought, then from nowhere his mate said that there may be one left but its 600 quid bundle, he went to check, and there was!!!!!! yay!!!!!, chip and pin, bang gone, walked back out of the shop past all the queing people that id jumped, and felt a little guilty, oh well, im going to get it out later and give it a pasting before being wrapped for the child for crimbo!!!!


----------

